# Burke and Hare (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

John Landis has announced that his next horror film will be *Burke and Hare*.

The flick is based on the true story of two 19th century graverobbers who provided cadavers for an Edinburgh medical school. Filming will start this summer and Simon Pegg is attached to star.

The story was previously adapted by writer Robert Louis Stevenson, and horror aficionados will recall that the Karloff project *The Body Snatcher *(1945) was also based on this same story as well as *The Flesh and The Fiends *(1960) as a colleague reminded me on another board.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037549/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052811/

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17158


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Burke and Hare sound like a law firm. Lawyers, graverobbers, humm.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There's a difference?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some casting news for the horror/comedy:

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/01/isla-fisher-andy-serkis-tom-wilkinson-in-burke-and-hare-.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As soon as I saw the cast included Simon Pegg, I thought "Woo Hoo, a horror comedy!". I love those!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Sun - of all sources - has the first pics from the flick:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...e-infamous-Burke-and-Hare-serial-killers.html


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That just made my day....John Landis and Simon Pegg...happy dance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Empire has up another new cool pic. Check it out:

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=27380


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

USA Today featured a bit about the flick. Interesting quote here -

_Landis says Burke & Hare is "not a horror film. It has horror things within it - it's about dissection and grave robbing, after all - but it's a very black romantic comedy, hopefully in the tradition of the old Ealing Studios' Kind Hearts and Coronets and The Ladykillers."_

Sounds like it should be a fun time.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2010-07-15-burkeandhare15_ST_N.htm


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay...someone help me along here. What would be good tombstone epitaphs representing Burke and Hare?

Burke & Hare
We Deliver!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Ah- the second I heard the name Simon Pegg, I groaned. I gather I'm the only one who's tired of him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, it seems that way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not tired of him yet


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Trailer's up -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16805


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that looks like a bizarre movie! me likey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, that's a must-see


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love a good dark comedy! It looks a bit lighter than the 1960 movie "The Flesh and the Fiends" which we saw recently.


----------

